# How do you date an ivf pregnancy?



## LynnT (Feb 11, 2012)

Good morning, just wondering if you can tell me how you would date an assisted conception? I am 8dpt6dt and have had a positive result for 2 days - how far does this make me as I have read numerous things online regarding this?
Many thanks!

Lynn


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi ithom

We would normally go by period date like we would a non Ivf or go from egg transfer and take off 2weeks. 

Hope that helps. 

So you would be 3wks +1 I think! 

Kaz x


----------



## LynnT (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Kaz! Couldn't go with period date cos I've been medicating for 8 weeks prior to transfer!

Thanks again!

Lynn


----------

